# Lightroom Desktop (cloud based) - too slow to edit photos efficiently



## chrishowe (May 23, 2019)

Brushes sometimes do not appear on screen - at all or for 10-20 seconds
Grads ditto
Switching from one photo back to the previous one in the the film strip either doesn't happen at all or takes ages
Is there something wrong with my desktop PC or are Adobes servers too slow to respond (where does the "programming" happen when I am processing - on my desktop or in the cloud?)


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 23, 2019)

Hi Chris

Processing is local, not on the cloud. Changes are synced back to the cloud, so I'd suggest check your PC (is the disk full? Need defragmenting? All those type of checks)


----------



## clee01l (May 23, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Processing is local, not on the cloud. Changes are synced back to the cloud, so I'd suggest check your PC (is the disk full? Need defragmenting? All those type of checks)


To that I would also add:  Have enough RAM?  Do you have at least a quad core CPU?


----------



## chrishowe (May 24, 2019)

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU clocking @ 3.3Ghz; 32GB RAM; 64 bit OS x64-based processor (Chillblast Fusion)
C drive was 90% full - because LR filled it with data (the previews stored locally) - 
Edit>Preferences> "available space 110Gb" - I reduced the "use photo cache equal to x% of remaining disc space" from 50% to 30% which seemed to reduce disk to 80% full - but now I see LR has taken it back up to 90%ish - I have now set "use photo cache equal to x% of remaining disc space" to 20% to see what happens next.
The C drive is "SSD" so should be no delay there?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2019)

Have you updated your graphics card driver from the manufacturer recently Chris? 

And has it finished syncing? (Look on the cloud icon top right)


----------



## chrishowe (May 27, 2019)

Yes syncing was all finished.
Updated graphics driver (not sure whether it was auto updating before or not - took a while!)
Studied the (SSD) C: drive again - now 19Gb free of 232Gb (programs 23; Windows 29; Users 110 - which leaves a mystery 46 Gb unknown??? - Users contains "Appdata" 109Gb of which Adobe is 95Gb, of which 83Gb is "Proxies (720 & 2560) which I guess to be my smart previews)
Then research - I read that for techi reasons its best not to have an SSD drive above 70% full !!! - Looks like I need a new bigger C: drive
No need for 15Gb SSD scratch disc anymore then with Lightroom Cloud?

Anyway today it seems faster mostly so maybe graphics driver update helped, so thanks for suggestion Victoria (still working my way through the 2000 pics from my 5 week Austria, Italy, Greece, North Macedonia, Albania, Montenegro, Croatia capervan trip, even though I got intop editing them on the way via the iPhone & iPad LR app)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2019)

chrishowe said:


> Users contains "Appdata" 109Gb of which Adobe is 95Gb, of which 83Gb is "Proxies (720 & 2560) which I guess to be my smart previews)


You could uncheck Preferences > Local Storage > Store a copy of all smart previews locally if it's checked, and reduce the amount of boot drive space Lightroom's allowed to use.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 8, 2019)

I have the slowness issue. For instance, when I click on Lens Corrections my machine takes a good 3-5 seconds to apply them. 
Radeon Software Version - 19.5.2
Radeon Software Edition - Adrenalin 2019
Graphics Chipset - Radeon RX 580 Series
Memory Size - 8192 MB
Memory Type - GDDR5
Core Clock - 1366 MHz
Windows Version - Windows 10 (64 bit)
System Memory - 32 GB
CPU Type - AMD Ryzen 3 1200 Quad-Core Processor


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2019)

Is the GPU preference enabled or disabled for you inkjunkie? And what resolution monitor?


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 8, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Is the GPU preference enabled or disabled for you inkjunkie? And what resolution monitor?


Can you explain to me how to figure this out please?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2019)

Which version are you using inkjunkie? This thread covers the newer cloud-based app with the turquoise border, but your profile says you're using LR6.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 8, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Which version are you using inkjunkie? This thread covers the newer cloud-based app with the turquoise border, but your profile says you're using LR6.


I am using the Cloud Based app, forgot to change it on here....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2019)

Great, to go Preferences (under the Edit menu on Windows or Lightroom menu on Mac) and then the General tab down the left, then toggle the Use Graphics Processor checkbox and see if it helps or hinders.

Then for the screen resolution, go to Help menu > System Info and copy the contents for us.


----------

